# bettas and goldfish



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

my dad has a five gallon tank with one betta and two goldfish on his desk at work. do they get along or should i tell him to take the betta out?


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Yes!!! take the betta out. Bettas and goldfish aren't a good mix beacause they are COLDwater fish and bettas are TROPICAL and NEED heat. Even if goldfish were tropical a betta wouldn't get along with them beacause they have long fins JUST like a betta does.


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

thanks. i will tell him!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

thats a big NO NO bettas and goldfish are not good mixes


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

that's what i told him! he just said "they're fine". :x i'll tell him he HAS to take the betta out!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

IMO-the goldfish need to be moved not the Betta, 5g is not big enough for goldfish......


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Oldfishlady said:


> IMO-the goldfish need to be moved not the Betta, 5g is not big enough for goldfish......


i agree with you OFL but either one of them need to be moved for both the fish's sake.


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

they are very small goldfish, but either way, i will tell him they NEED to be separated!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Small goldfish grow to be BIG goldfish. It doesn't matter if they are small now, they will get bigger. The whole thing of them only growing to the tank size is only partially true. If they are in a small tank it stunts their body but their internal organs keep growing, which eventually kills them. 

Are they feeder goldfish? (the 25 cent ones?) if so, they have the capacity to grow about 18 inches long. I just got some a few months ago (3 inches when I got them) they are now 6 inches long. And the one I got last year is about 12 inches. I'd highly recommend you find them a home with someone who has a pond.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

+1 for doggyhog.

If you can't find the goldfish a pond home soon, (not a wild stream, lake or river because that's just insane) and you absolutely want to keep them, most of what you need to know about housing them is that one goldfish needs at least 20 gallons of water to fully grow and stay alive, and they have massive bio-loads so big filters are necessary, so if you just so happen to have a 40-50 gallon tank, you could stick both fish in there and watch them grow


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

doggyhog said:


> Are they feeder goldfish? (the 25 cent ones?) if so, they have the capacity to grow about 18 inches long. I just got some a few months ago (3 inches when I got them) they are now 6 inches long. And the one I got last year is about 12 inches. I'd highly recommend you find them a home with someone who has a pond.


yes, they are feeder goldfish. i didn't know they could get that big but five gallons is definitely not enough room for them. i will tell my dad to remove the goldfish. he has a larger tank at home.


----------



## marian1949 (May 22, 2011)

Bettas and Fancy Goldfish can live peacefully together. But, the Goldfish must be the Fancy, slower types, not the Comets. Your father needs a larger tank for his two Goldfish. Each Goldfish should have ten gallons of water. So, your dad should have a 20 - 30 gallon tank. Goldfish grow up to be about 18 inches long.


----------



## Splendid Veil (May 14, 2011)

marian1949 said:


> Bettas and Fancy Goldfish can live peacefully together. But, the Goldfish must be the Fancy, slower types, not the Comets. Your father needs a larger tank for his two Goldfish. Each Goldfish should have ten gallons of water. So, your dad should have a 20 - 30 gallon tank. Goldfish grow up to be about 18 inches long.



regardless of fancy or not. they still have different requirements.
so keeping a 2 inch betta with a 6 inch fancy is not acceptable.
they are the same godfish, they just happen to look different. they are cold water, and bettas are tropical. please rethink what you posted.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

this thread is 9 months old. Please do not resurrect threads that have been dormant for a while; it pushes more important and unsolved threads further down and away from view.


----------



## LeroyTheBetta (Dec 18, 2010)

+1 (emphatically) to all the "no" answers. 

Also, just want to add that goldfish are notorious fin-nippers. Two speedy goldfish in with your slow betta is no match. Incredibly high stress level for the betta probably, and stress is a big contributor to illness & disease in fish as it lowers their immune system and makes them avaliable to host any sort of nastiness that happens to come along. And, lots of bad stuff already lurks in the aquarium and on the fish, but a healthy fish and proper environment (temp, ph, being handled properly, good diet, etc.) will keep the bad stuff at bay..... UNTIL stress comes along. You've already got that! It's a waiting game now.

Your dad's set up is just inviting an early death for that betta!


----------



## marian1949 (May 22, 2011)

I stand by what I said. I have had a Betta with my Goldfish for the past two years. I have Fancy, slower Goldfish, not Comets. I also put a heater on the tank set at 70F., and both species are doing great.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

marian1949 said:


> I stand by what I said. I have had a Betta with my Goldfish for the past two years. I have Fancy, slower Goldfish, not Comets. I also put a heater on the tank set at 70F., and both species are doing great.


You may have had luck, but the betta is still not living in its proper conditions. Bettas need at least 76 degrees, 70 is way too cold. It doesn't matter how fast/slow the goldfish is, the water requirements are just too different.

That being said, this thread is very old.


----------



## marian1949 (May 22, 2011)

There are Freshwater Tropicals that can take lower temperatures, as the Betta is one of them. Platys are another. Why must this be a debate????


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

It isn't a debate, it is a well known fact that bettas require temperatures in the 76-82 range. If you wish to put them in water that doesn't necessarily meet their requirements it is up to you. Not a debate, just a simple fact that bettas prefer higher temperatures.


----------



## marian1949 (May 22, 2011)

I know they PREFER warmer temp's., but they CAN survive in lower temp's also. And be quite healthy and happy. Now enough is enough!


----------



## LeroyTheBetta (Dec 18, 2010)

Also, I can survive on cookies and potato chips (and I'd sure be happy) ...... but not as well as if I ate a "healthy" diet, one recommended for a long, healthy life as determined by scientific research. And, wouldn't "enough" be when this thread has no more posts. After all, it is a community forum and everyone here has a right to post if they so choose.


----------



## trono (Mar 30, 2011)

marian1949 said:


> I know they PREFER warmer temp's., but they CAN survive in lower temp's also. And be quite healthy and happy. Now enough is enough!


Surviving isn't necessarily being healthy and/or happy. Seems like you're getting upset because you're stubborn and don't like being corrected.


----------



## marian1949 (May 22, 2011)

I said Enough, because all it seems is you want to argue with me. If this is a community forum, then why am I not allowed to give my opinions based upon my experiences, and knowledge, without being attacked about them, by yourself?

I don't mind being corrected, when there is something to correct me about.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

marian1949 said:


> I said Enough, because all it seems is you want to argue with me. If this is a community forum, then why am I not allowed to give my opinions based upon my experiences, and knowledge, without being attacked about them, by yourself?


We aren't arguing…. you have a right to say your opinions, and we have a right to disagree. All members on this sight will agree with us that a betta is not its happiest at 70 degrees with a goldfish, regardless of fancy or comet. 

You aren't being attacked, we are just telling you that isn't good for you fish.

The point of the matter is that a betta is healthier and happier in warmer water with fish they are actually compatible with, no ifs, ands, or buts. It isn't fair to deprive the betta of the temperatures it requires. I am 100% positive that both the goldfish and the betta would be happier and healthier if separated.


----------



## marian1949 (May 22, 2011)

And how would you know what ALL of members on this site (sight?) think?


----------



## marian1949 (May 22, 2011)

I would appreciate no more comments about Betta fish and Goldfish living together. I realize Bettas like warmer water. I am just stating they can live in cooler temp's also, without any difficulty. A number of Freshwater Tropicals can live, healthfully, in cooler water.


----------



## LeroyTheBetta (Dec 18, 2010)

marian1949 said:


> I said Enough, because all it seems is you want to argue with me. If this is a community forum, then why am I not allowed to give my opinions based upon my experiences, and knowledge, without being attacked about them, by yourself?


You are allowed to give your opinions, whatever they are, and you have done so. But realize that everyone here also can give their opinions on what you have stated. This is what a forum is for.... discussion. If you want to participate in a discussion, then you need to accept that not all people will agree with you. Some will, some won't. Some people may even make a comment that you may not agree with.

So, in my opinion (as I'm also allowed to have one) I'm getting the impression that you aren't 100% happy that people have disagreed with you. But, I don't see posts that have attacked you, and especially not by me....


marian1949 said:


> by yourself?


 I gave an analogy and also stated that "enough" just might not have been all there was.... as I just may have had something else to say, and wasn't going to be stifled in a community forum where I am following the forum's guidelines.

So, if you were offended and felt attacked by anyone, maybe you should report the offending posters to one of the forum's moderators.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Yes they can survive in low temps, do they like it? I doubt it. 
Would they be happier and healthier in an appropriate environment? Definitely yes.

You may not have difficulty, but you don't know what the fish are thinking. It is best to keep them in their proper environments. You just can't mix a cold water fish with a warm water fish without sacrificing the health and happiness of the other fish. It just isn't fair to them.


From the way you are being, I gather that you aren't going to change your set up, so please just don't recommend this to anyone, they might not know any better.


----------



## LeroyTheBetta (Dec 18, 2010)

marian1949 said:


> I would appreciate no more comments about Betta fish and Goldfish living together. I realize Bettas like warmer water. I am just stating they can live in cooler temp's also, without any difficulty. A number of Freshwater Tropicals can live, healthfully, in cooler water.


Marian, with all due respect, this was an old thread that a new forum member made a comment on. You don't need to make any more comments if you don't find it necessary, although this discussion may continue.

I'm sure your experience tells you that bettas and goldfish can live in cooler temps ok. But please accept that there are many others who may have had the experience that bettas cannot live in those cooler temps you have mentioned. 

So, my unbiased opinion is that there might be a majority who think that those cooler temperatures are not adequate. Through my researching bettas, I would be one of those.


----------



## trono (Mar 30, 2011)

I don't even think temperature should be the main issue here. The fact is that bettas and goldfish are just not compatible, period. I've never owned a goldfish but through a very small amount of research I've learned that they grow pretty big and live a long time when properly cared for.

Aside from the fact that goldfish need rather large tanks to accommodate their large size, I'm sure you've heard the phrase "There's always a bigger fish." Assuming a goldfish was allowed to grow to even a half of their full grown size, they would probably eat a betta eventually.

I don't think it's a matter of opinion, I think it's a matter of fact.


----------



## LeroyTheBetta (Dec 18, 2010)

+1


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Freshwater tropicals are called that for a reason... they need Tropical temperatures. If they could be healthy in colder temperatures they wouldn't be called Tropical fish. It is a well known fact bettas are from hot Thailand, not somewhere cooler. It's silly how the temperatures are being debated, the fish needs what the fish needs, and bettas need warm water. That's that. 

If you want tropical fish (bettas and others) to die, go ahead and put them in a goldfish tank. >__> That's my two cents!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Not to mention the pH, filtration and feeding requirements are vastly different for both species. These are essentially the exact opposite of each other, and just another reason the two shouldn't be housed together. Goldfish prefer harder water and a higher pH, a more fibrous and vegetable based diet, and at least x10 water circulation which adds to quite a lot of current. Plus the higher the temperature of the tank, the less dissolved oxygen in the water and the more filtration you'll need to provide.

Ps. I know this was an old topic, but it could be useful info for members.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

^ great!

I kno this is an old topic but still, Bettas and GFs don't mix.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

+2 to the two above post

No matter what they just don't mix it's like trying to mix gasolione with a spark (Kaboom!) Not pretty............ or in a simple term its like trying to substitute butter for jam in a recipe still not pretty! Maybe tasty though lol

Goldfish require big living spaces. The best thing to know what your fish needs living space...........is using the gallon per inch rule.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

THe one gallon per inch rule doesnt really work. Imagine a ten inch GF in a ten gallon tank! *shudders*


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Neil D said:


> THe one gallon per inch rule doesnt really work. Imagine a ten inch GF in a ten gallon tank! *shudders*



whoops yea almost forgot about that! Man ya 10 in. goldy in a 10 gal. aint pretty! I was thinking betta wise when I said that like a average betta needs 3 gallons.

Thanks for reminding me :-D


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

true. depends i guess...


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

My mom has a koi and a goldfish, and we are actually getting a 250 gallon tank for the Koi later this week. The goldfish is going to stay in the 80 gallon. He is just shy of 15 inches. The koi is probably closer to 20 inches. Now, I am not a goldfish person, they just are not my cup of tea, but after you have seen them be properly cared for in large tanks, you would never dream of putting one in anything smaller than a 50 gallon tank (growing them in 20 gallons is okay, but long term they need so much more). Obviously most of them will never reach this potential due to poor care, just like most bettas will be stuck in tanks too small with dirty water.

The one inch of fish per gallon rule only really works for smaller tropical fish in a community tank. Fish that are over 7 inches need new rules.


----------



## marian1949 (May 22, 2011)

And why are you telling me this?


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

marian1949 said:


> And why are you telling me this?


We are telling you all this because, like you said, this is a community forum and we have a right to state our thoughts. I am sorry that you don't like what we have to say, but it is the truth. It is your choice to keep your betta in those sort of conditions but please do not get defensive when we disagree with your methods. It isn't fair for only you to be able to state your thoughts.


----------



## marian1949 (May 22, 2011)

And it isn't fair for everyone to email me and complain. What's wrong with the people in this forum?


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Who is complaining? Correcting wrong information is not complaining. Nothing is wrong with anyone on this forum, so please don't insult them. Providing accurate information is not a complaint nor a crime.


----------



## trono (Mar 30, 2011)

marian1949 said:


> And it isn't fair for everyone to email me and complain. What's wrong with the people in this forum?


Maybe you should just bugger off. You're starting to sound like a troll.


----------



## marian1949 (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for the great Quote for the Administrator of this forum.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Well now your just being snitty, and that's not fair, we just want to give you the right info and correct people when they're giving out the wrong information. _So_ sorry for trying to prolong a bettas life. >.>


----------



## marian1949 (May 22, 2011)

You will be added to my list for the Administrator, also.


----------



## marian1949 (May 22, 2011)

Do you think that message was suitable on your Forum?


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Why are you threatening us with PM's to the Admin? If your going to contact the admin, then by all means do, but no need to advertise it as if you're scolding us :/


----------



## marian1949 (May 22, 2011)

Just keep up annoying me with all the emails. I already have sent a long list to the Admin. I really don't know what everyone's problem is with me. I just gave my opinion from my own experiences over the past two years with a Betta. Yet, you all sound like I am torturing it. I know none of you are Betta experts; just fish owners like myself. You keep harping on my opinion. You all sound fine as long as no one disagrees with you. My Betta has a nice 50 gallon heated tank to live in, and there is plenty of room for all of them. And the Goldfish do not pick on the Betta or vice versa.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Okay. Goldfish don't like heaters. Coldwater fish. But ur betta sounds haPpy! We are trying to help, and I apologize if it sounds like we are berating you or something. I noticed you are a new member! Welcome to the forum, I hope you find it as enjoyable and helpful as I did.


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

marian1949 said:


> Just keep up annoying me with all the emails.


On the thread page you can click thread options and itll unsubscribe you from getting emails when someone else posts on the thread. They arent emailing you personally its just that your subscribed to a thread once you post in it.


----------



## marian1949 (May 22, 2011)

No, I am not finding it enjoyable as you did. It seems to be taboo if you disagree with anyone. I am just telling it like it is with me and my tank and fish. I thought this would be a nice place to meet and chat with people who like fish like I do. But, I was wrong it turns out. About the heated tank - It is set at 70.2F. None of the fish seem distressed in any way.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Of course your betta isnt going to be obviously distressed, he'll be too cold for that :/ His metabolism slows down dramatically, and he is much more susceptable to disease. That temp is fine for a goldfish, not for a betta.

People on this forum are passionate about informing people with correct information. We are trying to help you. Your responses aren't making us respond nicer to your posts.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh I'm sorry you don't find it as enjoyable as I did. This truly is a very nice and friendly place, we have teens and younger on this forum. I have oPinions that clash. I use test strips instead of the API liquid one. Too much $$. I've never gotten chastised for it. Give it time...


----------



## marian1949 (May 22, 2011)

With all the attacks on my opinions, do you wonder why my responses are as they are? Wouldn't my Betta have gotten sick or died by now? I have had him in the same tank for two years. He is not sluggish. He swims around like he has the world on a string, so to speak.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

If my betta had the world on a string, he would eat it  haha lolz. Please, they aren't 'attacks'. If your betta is happy in there, great! Just suggestions to make him live longer and even happier.


----------



## marian1949 (May 22, 2011)

So, where are all the friendly, nice people? I'd like to meet some of those people.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm sorry, but that is flat out rude!


----------



## marian1949 (May 22, 2011)

Thanks, Neil D., for being more like I hoped every one of you would be. Kind and helpful.


----------



## marian1949 (May 22, 2011)

Neil - I take back what I just said about you.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

That is a comment that I also find unessesary. I have had polite respectful help from many of the people on this thread.


----------



## marian1949 (May 22, 2011)

It was not sarcasm. You gave me a nice message and I thanked you for it. Then, you said I was just plain rude when I asked where all the nice, friendly people were.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Oops, it Appears we keep posting faster than the other one of us can tyPe lol


----------



## marian1949 (May 22, 2011)

Neil - I'm happy for you. But, look what I get with one simple statement about my fish. Is that fair? Or, helpful?


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Im positive it was meant to be taken as advise and not beratemeant. That's the problem with txting and forum-ing, u never know the emotions.What's ur fishes names?


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Wowowowow!!! Haha lol it took me a second to realize what MJ was doing then I was like Wth?!? Then I was like hahahahahaha lol! :-D


----------



## marian1949 (May 22, 2011)

I didn't one day decide to just plop a Betta in with my Goldfish. I researched it on the Internet and with very knowledgeable staff at an Aquarium store. It's the only pet fish store I trust to get proper answers from. In no way was I trying to be mean to my Betta. I felt sorry for the way Bettas are kept in those little jars to just sit on the bottom or swim around and around all day, or eat. I have a blue Betta and his name is Alijah Blue.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Neil D said:


> Wowowowow!!! Haha lol it took me a second to realize what MJ was doing then I was like Wtf?!? Then I was like hahahahahaha lol! :-D


:lol:


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Haha great name! If ur betta has lived two years happily and healthily that's great!!! I too feel sorry for the cupped Bettas. I recently saw a king betta in a puny cup:-(


----------



## marian1949 (May 22, 2011)

I really wish male Bettas got along fine. I would have a lot of them in my tank. They are so beautiful. Do you know why they hate other males so much? I got the name from Cher's son's name. (Sonny and Cher). I thought it fit my Blue Betta perfectly.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

marian1949 said:


> I really wish male Bettas got along fine. I would have a lot of them in my tank. They are so beautiful. Do you know why they hate other males so much? I got the name from Cher's son's name. (Sonny and Cher). I thought it fit my Blue Betta perfectly.


Its just bread into them. So much so you can't really stop it. Its just the way of the breed to fight and defend. ;-)


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Territory and mating. That's what I've read anyways...


----------



## marian1949 (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Haha don't mention it


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

whoa whoa hold up a moment.... this an interesting read !! this is precisly what i keep attempting to tell you guys about..... simple rules to live by on the internet...
if some one is targeting you report them dont tell them about it just do it
if some one appears to be a troll dont call them that report it 
if you are going to get worked up because some faceless person said something to hurt your feelings TURN OFF THE PAGE!! wow really this is not super complicated... we have a huge amount of super members here who can find artful ways to express opposing sides to an argument.. then we have well this junk ...
no we are not gonna start closing thread because folks dont agree with you 
and no we are not going to start banning people because you seem to have a communication issue... 
work it out or stop posting ... if you feed it it keeps coming back....


----------



## marian1949 (May 22, 2011)

Neil - My other fish names are: 3 Black Moors = Curly, Larry and Moe. Three fancy goldfish = Big Red; Carrot Top (Oranda) and Callie (Calico). One Pleco = Spike (because of the spikes they have.). Two Algae Eaters = Bonnie & Clyde. Two Corydoras Catfish = Blondie & Dagwood. (one is an Albino). What do you call your fish?


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

I have one DeT betta; Josh.


----------



## ollief9 (Mar 16, 2011)

Sigh.


----------



## ollief9 (Mar 16, 2011)

bearwithfish said:


> whoa whoa hold up a moment.... This an interesting read !! This is precisly what i keep attempting to tell you guys about..... Simple rules to live by on the internet...
> If some one is targeting you report them dont tell them about it just do it
> if some one appears to be a troll dont call them that report it
> if you are going to get worked up because some faceless person said something to hurt your feelings turn off the page!! Wow really this is not super complicated... We have a huge amount of super members here who can find artful ways to express opposing sides to an argument.. Then we have well this junk ...
> ...


+10000000


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow, I'm sorry I missed all the excitement! I'd like to think that people find ME friendly and helpful. Like someone else said, some members are very passionate about bettas and sometimes they can come off sounding rude unless you know them. People don't mean to be rude, they just want what's best for the fish. And it's hard to tell sometimes reading text on a computer, if something is meant to be rude or not. This is a very friendly forum but yeah, we do have our moments. lol


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

^+1

Just remember that its all for the fish


----------



## alidawn15 (Jan 31, 2011)

Honestly though in the changes that have been made with my betta-- moving him from a half gallon tank to a 10 and then adding plants his behavior changed each time. He seemed happy in the .5 because I hadn't seen anything different, and then got 10 times happier zipping around the 10 gallon. If you have't seen your betta in a bigger/warmer/more decorated tank it can be hard to tell if they're truly happy or not. Dobbys so much happier and darker colored that I couldn't bring myself to put him into anything like he was in before now.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

^ almost everyone's betta colors up after their put into a larger tank with a heater. My guy is in a 10G too! He loves it


----------

